# Bobber the Vertibird and Sundrop



## S190 (Oct 12, 2011)

What's up? Just registered a few minutes ago (well it took me a while because, well, I use Live for my E-mail, and that's not allowed). I would like to introduce my cockatiels, Bobber and Sundrop. 

Bobber is a normal gray female. Very playful and social, and is not afraid of anything.

Sundrop is a lutino male. He sings all day, and loves his companion.

They are both about 7 months old. I have Bobber already doing some neat tricks. Actually, I don't have her doing them, she just began doing them herself. 

Here's a pic of her doing her trick, which I call, the Vertibird. 









Here's both of them, nommin' on a pair of reading glasses.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!!! Bobber is actually a pied and I think she is a he.... I see a solid gray tail feather


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to the forums! I hope you like it here!


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

They are beautiful


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome cutie pies you have there !


----------



## S190 (Oct 12, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Welcome to the forum!!! Bobber is actually a pied and I think she is a he.... Is that a solid gray tail feather I see on her? If she has any solid gray tail feathers she is a boy


She doesn't talk or sing like Sundrop does. She hisses, so, I may be wrong, but I'm 99% sure she's a girl. But thanks for the welcome and reply!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i agree with sarah, Bobber is a boy  7 months is still young. some males have been known to mature later around 9-10 months old


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww how cute are they!!! Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

look at the secondaries, it looks like there are a few that have spotting. A picture of the undersides of the wings and the tail would help the dispute.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

that's a fun trick. is he upside down on your finger?


----------



## S190 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mentha said:


> look at the secondaries, it looks like there are a few that have spotting. A picture of the undersides of the wings and the tail would help the dispute.



If I got a picture of her/him doing the "Vertibird" from behind, would that help? I cannot take any pictures now, because they're sleeping and I hate being woken up for pictures, so I'm sure they wouldn't take kindly either. 

But I swear I hear her hiss every once in a while, like when I try picking a down feather from Sundrop off of her face (she hates when I do that, but I have to otherwise she will just twitch her head around all day trying to get it out). She doesn't really make any other sounds other than the little chirp and short whistle. As opposed to Sundrop, who is the opera singer of the house. He makes all sorts of interesting sounds. 

Either way, Cockatiels sure are talented and interesting little guys, aren't they?



igottafeelin said:


> that's a fun trick. is he upside down on your finger?


Yep! A few weeks ago she started going vertical on my finger, so with a little bit of encouragement and reward, I got her to spread her wings while she does it! They can just come up with the coolest things!

*More pictures*


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

a photo from the other side will do


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks Belle is only 3 months and has never gone upside down on anything. I'm told that's definantly a learned thing.


----------



## S190 (Oct 12, 2011)

DallyTsuka said:


> a photo from the other side will do


I don't have any more pictures of Bobber. I will have to get them tomorrow. Don't want to disturb their sleep.

But if anyone's wondering why Sundrop's tail is messed up, it's because the breeder's kids decided it would be funny to clip the tail off right before I bought it. They brought him in to the room, and some kid cut his tail in half! Man, was I pi**ed.


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw poor little fella! My Fawkes always has a stumpy tail, she breaks her feathers all the time the clumsy girl


----------



## S190 (Oct 12, 2011)

geenz said:


> Aw poor little fella! My Fawkes always has a stumpy tail, she breaks her feathers all the time the clumsy girl


Same with Bobber! Those pictures are from a couple weeks ago, but now she has half her tail feathers broken because shes wacky I guess. Flies around the cage like a nut and breaks her feathers all over. At least her's are broken longways and not in half.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum  your cockatiels are gorgeous


----------



## S190 (Oct 12, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Welcome to the forum  your cockatiels are gorgeous


Thanks! Your cockatiels look gorgeous as well!


----------

